# Homemade Creations >  A Robot that Smells

## Workshopshed

https://www.workshopshed.com/2021/06...t-that-smells/

----------


## TheElderBrother

I saw the title, and thought, well hell, just wash the thing once in a while and maybe it won't smell so much. 

Then I realized that wasn't what it meant...

And then I watched the video and felt so much less funny.

----------


## Workshopshed

> I saw the title, and thought, well hell, just wash the thing once in a while and maybe it won't smell so much. 
> 
> Then I realized that wasn't what it meant...
> 
> And then I watched the video and felt so much less funny.



Lol, yes that's kind of the joke. If you've seen the original cheesoid the first thing he says is "I smell".

----------

